# backache



## Sandyboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Wonder if you would not mind looking at this for me?Kas advised you take a look Thanks in advancek Hi
Just wondered if you could put my mind at rest. Have had terrible backache since about 27 weeks and to be honest its now unbearable. Physio cant help as I am pregnant. Up until 32 weeks I was taking some co-codimol before bedtime which really helped but my gp told me I should not take that near the end as the babies can become codine dependant. I just want to double check that even at this stage of my pregnancy if I take say 2 paracetamol in the afternoon and 2 at bedtime will this be ok and safe for babies? Its not as good as co-codimol but it does take the edge of a bit.

ThanksReport to moderator







146.90.3.127Kat
Me 39, DH 37. TTC 2006. DH low motility, Me poor egg quality.
ICSI Nov 09 - BFN
ICSI June 10 -BFN
DE to be used with DH's sperm in Visterhermosa, Spain-2 Grade A on board, no frosties - OTD 26TH April 2012 BFN
Jan 2012, back to VH this time using double donor. 8 eggs, 2 blast transferred and 2 frozen on 31st Jan 2012, OTD 13th Feb. BFP on 10th...... daring to believe ..... please stay. Blood tests results from 13th Feb, levels 3259!!! In shock. Ist scan at 6 weeks and 3 days - 2 hearbeats seen. Twins!
C Section booked for 2nd October which will be 38 weeks!

Kaz1979
Volunteer










Posts: 1056
Bubbles 65
Click to Blow
Gender:





















Re: Backache at 36 weeks« *Reply #1 on:* *Today* at 14:55 »
Quote
Hi Sandy

Yes that's absolutely fine.

It may be worth asking the question about cocodamol on the ask the pharmacist thread. I know they Sony recommend it being taken in high quantities but one dose once a day may be ok but I'm not sure so ask them. Sometimes gps are over cautious

Kaz


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly fine for you to take paracetamol if you need to. Co-codamol does carry a slightly increased risk towards end of pregnancy as GP has already said. A withdrawal syndrome has been reported although this is usually associated with higher dose regular use. Usually any decision to use would need to be weighed up between risk v benefit. Occasional use should be fine if GP is aware of this but try to avoid in the last couple of weeks of pregnancy.


----------

